
Ask HN: When Twitter is going to fix it's URL shortening? - vikasr111
Most of the time Twitter won’t let you tweet 140 character because of Twitter’s bad URL shortening strategy. Twitter’s shortened URL eats more than 22 characters. That is over 15% of Twitter’s 140 character limit.<p>So if we try to tweet something with a link in it, we actually have 115-120 characters to tweet instead of 140. That is around 85% of what Twitter actually provides, rest 15% is occupied by Twitter’s short URL. When Twitter is going to accept it as real problem and fix it?
======
anthony_franco
Soon: [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-16/twitter-
to...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-16/twitter-to-stop-
counting-photos-and-links-in-140-character-limit)

------
mikecke
This is not big of an issue you make it out to be.

~~~
leesalminen
I've always thought of it as a flaw in their strategy. It results in less
content in the tweet and encourages plain click-thrus.

